# Fortis IQ?



## Vito_Corleone (Aug 2, 2008)

Where can I find one of these? Online, or in person, I don't care. I really want one.


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Good Luck mate! I also want to get another one too. Hard to find now. I've decided to have it as my collection and now I'm keeping it in a box. o| Good luck hunting.


































Andrew


----------



## TopGear (Oct 7, 2007)

so far i have seen twice in a shop in Kuala lumpur...but didn't bother to get it...
(due to the current economic situation...) but i got the white lum Marinemaster
instead....


----------



## Vito_Corleone (Aug 2, 2008)

So it doesn't look like they are too available, lol.


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

eBay... $1500


----------



## Vito_Corleone (Aug 2, 2008)

Yea, I saw that one. It's a BIT or BO. I made him an offer and he hasn't responded. I've read some bad things about that seller too, makes me nervous.


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

Which seller? I've had great service and purchases from Ferguson Jewellers.


----------



## Vito_Corleone (Aug 2, 2008)

I was talking about VisionOfLuxury. Is there someone else selling on on Ebay? I'll have to check it out.


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

Vito_Corleone said:


> I was talking about VisionOfLuxury. Is there someone else selling on on Ebay? I'll have to check it out.


Yup, Ferguson also has one for $1500. Great seller.

Mark


----------



## Vito_Corleone (Aug 2, 2008)

Sweet! I found it. We made a deal for $1100.


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

Vito_Corleone said:


> Sweet! I found it. We made a deal for $1100.


Nice deal! I told you he was good. I'm a little jealous


----------



## Vito_Corleone (Aug 2, 2008)

Yea, thanks! I was searching "Fortis IQ", but I had to search "Fortis Art" to find that one. If not for your post, I'd never have found it. So, thanks again!


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

Vito_Corleone said:


> Yea, thanks! I was searching "Fortis IQ", but I had to search "Fortis Art" to find that one. If not for your post, I'd never have found it. So, thanks again!


You owe me a wrist shot :-!


----------



## Vito_Corleone (Aug 2, 2008)

Have no doubt that you will get it, lol. Hopefully it will be here before the week is out.


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

Vito_Corleone said:


> Sweet! I found it. We made a deal for $1100.


Awesome. Can't wait to see it. |>


----------



## TopGear (Oct 7, 2007)

if you don't mind to pay USD 1,500.... i might be able to buy it for u in Malaysia and send via courier....the serial no I have seen 119/999 and 120/999


----------



## Vito_Corleone (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks, but as I posted above, I found one on Ebay.


----------



## Vito_Corleone (Aug 2, 2008)

It came!

Here are my terrible pictures, lol:


















I wish I were as skilled as raggyboy.


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Vito_Corleone said:


> It came!
> 
> Here are my terrible pictures, lol:
> 
> I wish I were as skilled as raggyboy.


Congrats!!! :-! Looking nice on you. Nice pictures too. Now we are IQ soul mates eh? I'm telling you, at the moment what you got is the best deal. |> Enjoy!

Andrew


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

Congrats Vito! 
Fortis art edition watches are my favorite and this one is very clever!

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## WatchTimes (Jul 14, 2008)

Such a fun watch!
I really am going to have to find one.


----------



## sjaakb (Feb 24, 2006)

The power of the forum at work!


----------



## khuongnt (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm really in love with this model, does anyone sell it? I need buy one.


----------



## tec003 (Apr 9, 2010)

khuongnt said:


> I'm really in love with this model, does anyone sell it? I need buy one.


There is one in the forum Relojes Especiales:

Vendo Fortis IQ Art Edition "Pizarra" - Foro de Compraventa Relojes (FCvR 701 +)


----------



## khuongnt (Apr 1, 2013)

tec003 said:


> There is one in the forum Relojes Especiales:
> 
> Vendo Fortis IQ Art Edition "Pizarra" - Foro de Compraventa Relojes (FCvR 701 +)


I can not access to this site from my country's IP, would you mind to send me the seller email that I can contact him to buy?


----------



## PJR (Apr 25, 2012)

This is a strange watch. I am alternately attracted to and repulsed by it. It's a good thing there aren't many of them around and I've never seen one in person. Depending on the moment it would be the ultimate impulse purchase followed by a new personal best for buyer's remorse. No other watch generates the same reaction.


----------



## dnathaniel (Jul 23, 2013)

tec003 said:


> There is one in the forum Relojes Especiales:
> 
> Vendo Fortis IQ Art Edition "Pizarra" - Foro de Compraventa Relojes (FCvR 701 +)


Love at first sight. Contacted the guy and got my very own! Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Yuliya (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello! My boyfriend is crazy about mathematics. Thus I think it will be a great present for his birthday to receive this watch. Unfortunately, I can't find it anywhere(( maybe somebody here can help me? Appreciate any help!


----------



## ghomenick (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi everyone. I've been looking for one of these watches. I know they are limited edition but I need one badly. Does anyone have a recommendation as to where I might be able to find one?


----------

